# Beginner OC'ing



## Clover56653 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey guys, i built a new gaming system a few weeks ago, and i wanted to have a go at Overclocking,

Specs:

CPU: Phenom II X2 550 @ 3.2GHz (Black Edition)
Motherboard:	ASUS M4A88T-V EVO\USB3
RAM: Corsair CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 2 x 2GB DDR3
PSU: Coolermaster GX 650W
HDD: Samsung HD103SJ Spinpoint F3 SATAII 7200rpm
GPU: Saphire HD 5770 1GB
CPU cooler:	Arctic Cooling Freezer 13
Case: Coolermaster 690 II Basic

Idle temp: 24 Degrees
Load Temp:	35 Degress (Prime 95)

Fans: 
1 x 120mm front intake
1 x 120mm back exhaust 
2 x 120mm top exhaust

So, how should i go about starting to OC?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Start here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## Clover56653 (Oct 2, 2008)

I've done a bit of reasearch, and i think i can overclock by turning up the 'Multiplier' on my CPU. But i cant seem to find the option in my BIOS. Any idea where i can find it?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Section 2-4 of your motherboard manual.


----------



## Clover56653 (Oct 2, 2008)

I read over section 2.4, but i found no mention of turning up the CPU multiplier, any sudgestions?


----------



## Clover56653 (Oct 2, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

What options are available to you while on your main bios page?


----------

